# Water Storage



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a question for a problem I have. We recently moved into our new house on the farm. We have a well with a super high iron content <20ppm. We installed a special filter about the size of an oxycetyline tank that does a great job of removing all the iron from the water. My problem is this unit flushes itself daily to keep the media clean and filtered, the media should last 6-12months before needing replacing.

When the unit flushes it dumps 70+ gallons of well water into an overflow and washes down through the yard, downhill and eventually ends in a creekbed. I want to capture and use this water for watering the yard, garden or even filter it if needed for drinking.

My question is what do I store such large amounts of water in economically? Options and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

First, I don't think that water conditioner should be running daily.
I'm thinking weekly or more is all that's needed.
Mine is metered so it does it every 3500 gallons (about a month).

For water storage, I'd probably go with 250 or 330 gallon IBC totes.
Check CraigsList in your area for used (but clean) ones.


----------



## camogirl (Apr 18, 2015)

I have several holding tanks they were originally used as large soap containers for the Air Force but they are pretty easy to find it costs $50 depending on who you buy them from mine store 150 gallons


----------



## camogirl (Apr 18, 2015)

Mine look like zooms pics and they are 350 gallon tanks I can find you some depending on where you are located


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

zoom its not a conditioner purely a filter that removes the dissolved iron, because it is in such high concentrations it requires the daily flushing or the iron starts to bleed through and you can taste it. We have a single tote near our garden that we use to water the garden with. My only concern is that at 70+ gallons this would fill the tank every 3 days, and depending on the weather it may or may not get used if we have sufficient rain. That tank was purchased locally and held canola oil for a candy maker. I'm sure I could source a few more and plumb them together for greater storage, just wasn't sure if anyone had any other cheaper or larger ideas.

A tank built out of ferrocement or other materials?


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

My neighbor has a number of NSF black ABS water tanks 500 to 2,500 gallons that he runs spring water into for garden watering and standby house water. The previous owner had to set up a 1,500 gallon tank to pump into from a submersible pump and then a small pump pumps that water to a pressure tank for the house. The reason is because the well is very slow and without the large storage tank, it would run dry. These tanks are commonly available here in S.W. Oregon because so many around here rely on springs and shallow wells, so it may be that they are not so common where you live. We hand cast a 1,100 gallon concrete cistern at the top of our property for gravity feed to our home, but because we may become a BOL for a few others I am seriously considering adding a 1,500 ABS tank next to the concrete tank. With the amount that is flushed out of your system it certainly seems wasteful not to store and use it for other things.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I did a quick search on tanks, cisterns, and septic tanks. On a per gallon basis, IBC totes are the cheapest alternative for new or reconditioned tanks. Considering the freight charges for larger tanks (~1000 gallons,) I'd go with with the totes unless someone locally makes septic tanks.

Me being me, I'd also experiment a bit with the flush water to see if a permanent magnet suspended in a tote will appreciably lower the iron content. I mention it since it _may_ be useful to try to lower the iron content of your drinking water before the filter.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

With the now super concentrated iron discharge water your storage tanks would sure look ugly in just a very short time from the iron. That discharge water would have a much higher iron content obviously. You could build your own water containment out of cement then seal it. Or buy an inexpensive above ground pool for storage. It could have an open top if you are not using it for drinking.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

We lived for years with an above ground pool like highwall mentioned as our primary water source. I have built concrete and wooden tanks with custom plastic liners. A number of my friends use plastic tanks up to 5000 gallons. We have one cistern that is the tank off the back of a water truck. A cinder block cistern with a liner might be cost effective. I expect you will find the above ground pool to be the least expensive but expect to replace the liner every five years or so. They may have improved the pool liners since I used one.


----------

